# where can I get the rubber button cover switch for maglite



## bunbut (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

I just lost the rubber button cover the switch of a mag85 I just bought. Anyone know where can I get rubber piece?

Sorry if I post in the wrong place.

Thank you for helping.


----------



## YAK-28 (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome, you might try brightguy.com.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.brightguy.com/products/MagLite_Rubber_Switch_Seal.php


----------



## swampgator (Dec 23, 2008)

Flashlight King

Part 108-034 $0.50


----------



## jhellwig (Dec 23, 2008)

The maglite website lists the part as 108-034. That number will probaly help your search. Check out this page, it might help you in ordering http://www.maglite.com/ordercatalog.asp.


Sorry. Forgot to update the page. Question already answered.


----------



## aussiebuddha (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there anywhere else to get this? shipping is a bummer. Kai and DX don't carry them unfortunately :-(


----------



## VegasF6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sabrewolf has been working on custom molding them from silicone with different colors/glow options availible. Looks cool, but I am not clear if he has actually shipped any. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2697251#post2697251
Maybe PM him or post in that thread?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a spare stock one if you want it.:thumbsup:

OOPS I just saw this thread started in Dec of 08! You probably found one by now huh.


----------

